# Nissan leaf motor



## dedlast (Aug 17, 2013)

If you find one, let me know. I'm looking for someplace to have one made (I hope) from the end of a Toyota crankshaft. I have the crankshaft end, just need someone to machine it.

B


----------



## Windydrew (Dec 18, 2015)

dedlast said:


> If you find one, let me know. I'm looking for someplace to have one made (I hope) from the end of a Toyota crankshaft. I have the crankshaft end, just need someone to machine it.
> 
> B


Toyota crankshaft?


----------



## roooon (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey guys
Tell us how and were you got your nissan leaf motor and what your 
working on.Did you get it at an auction ?How much?I want to put one in my 
1 owner 1987 toyota pickup.


----------



## dedlast (Aug 17, 2013)

@Windydrew: I am converting a 1985 Toyota Supra and keeping the transmission. I decided that rather than redesign the flywheel side of a coupler, because the holes that hold the flywheel are asymmetrical, I would cut about four inches of the crankshaft off and machine a spline into it. I just need to get the spline machined. 

@roooon: I bought my motor as part of a package deal - the whole car from Coparts. I got a 2015 Leaf with 2500 miles on it for less than the cost of purchasing all the parts I would need separately (just under $11,000 US). 

Rather than pirate Windydrew's thread anymore, I have build thread on here that I update from time to time.

B


----------



## theguyed (Dec 4, 2010)

20 Spline drove me nuts for 2 year's it is a USElectricar Spline. Would you like a photo?


----------



## dedlast (Aug 17, 2013)

I would. (Sorry for pirating again.)


----------



## theguyed (Dec 4, 2010)

Will try to get on soon, do you have a spline or motor or what that is 20?


----------



## Matej (Dec 4, 2015)

Windydrew said:


> I'm looking for any information on the nissan leaf motor and possible matches for the 20 tooth spline measuring 0.860" od.


Can anyone please confirm the spline diameter and tooth count?
Was 0.860" a precise measurement?

There are clutches with 20-tooth 0.875" hubs for Toyota, Mitsubishi, Dodge, Honda, and Ford.


----------



## dedlast (Aug 17, 2013)

0.86 sounds right, but I don't know how precise it is. I bought a clutch plate for a '90s Geo Tracker and it shows me that the motor spline on the Leaf motor is very similar to the input shaft of the Tracker's transmission. 

Bill


----------



## Matej (Dec 4, 2015)

dedlast said:


> I bought a clutch plate for a '90s Geo Tracker and it shows me that the motor spline on the Leaf motor is very similar to the input shaft of the Tracker's transmission.


The Geo Tracker is actually one of the vehicles that uses a 20-tooth 7/8" (0.875") clutch hub.
Did it fit well, or was there excessive play?


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

I imagine the thing the leaf motor bolts to has the right spline


----------



## dedlast (Aug 17, 2013)

Matej said:


> The Geo Tracker is actually one of the vehicles that uses a 20-tooth 7/8" (0.875") clutch hub.
> Did it fit well, or was there excessive play?


When I spun it by hand, it "rattled" when the shaft stopped spinning, so there it is definitely a slip fit. But I don't think it was excessive.

@dcb: The reduction gear on the leaf is likely the same-ish size as the clutch plate. It's just a slip fit that's all greased up.

Bill


----------

